# Jan 14 PCD OUTSTANDING!



## eyesight1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Well after a long wait my PC Delivery of my 535i X drive took place yesterday. i will not be able to put enough superlatives on the experience to give it full credit for such an outstanding event.

The positive experience started when we decided to check into the hotel and unpack prior to dropping off the rental at the airport. The hotel personnel said "Oh you are with BMW. We will have you follow us back to the airport w2hen you are ready and drive you past a gas station and then wait for you to drop off your car and then drive you back". Wow, this is first class service.

The room was first rate, dinner was excellent and VIP treatment continued throughout the Marriott stay.

After arriving at the Performance Center we had a short class where the instructors emphasized NYC - Not Your Car - Not Your Gas - Not Your Tires - Not Your Breaks - Enjoy yourselves and push the car you are driving to the limits and learn what it can do. We did and it was outstanding!

For our group the first section was the slalom course. We started through a straight line of cones and then spead to a hard right which you had to apex correctly to set up for a reasonably sharp left and then an immediate fast right to then start the loop again. Gail and I have had some Solo II (Auto Cross) experience back in the '80's so we did fairly well. The 5 series certainly showed that it can negotiate the course well. It did take some hard braking (anti lock kicking in) and some rear wheel spin (limited by the electronics to that just necessary amount) to get around the tight corners. I could have done this all day It was just great!

The next phase was the skid pad. For this we drove the instructor, Ray's, car with him in the jump seat. It was an M3. The first run was with the electronic nanny stuff turned off (traction and stability control). We were asked to do 35 mph and then when we hit a predetermined ice patch "floor it". We immediately spun out without much control no matter how much opposite lock we turned in. The next run was with nanny engaged and we were able to correct with opposite lock turning and maintain control and drive through the "event". We had several runs at this and i actually was able to get a few 360 spins in when the electronics were turned off. Great fun.

It was interesting to learn that when we did spin Ray shifted the car into neutral while we were trying to control the car, but still rolling backwards. This prevented damage to the tranny by the backwards roll while in a forward gear.

The final driving exercise was the braking run. We drove a short route between cones imagining that a bit ahead a truck jumped out from the right. When we were just aligned with a pair of orange cones we were to STOMP on the breaks and steer to the left not letting up on the breaks until we came to a complete stop. We did runs at 20, 40, 45 and 50 mph. The exercise demonstrated 1, stopping distance increased exponentially with speed increase and 2, the anti lock breaks work best if you stomp on them and let the electronics do their job and 3, you can still steer while breaking in this manner. We were constantly reminded throughout all these exercises to look ahead at where you want to go not at what you don't want to hit. 

All of the driving school was a blast but also made each of us a much safer driver as we learned how to get the most out of our cars and our own abilities.

Next Gail and I had our "baby" delivered to us. 2 hours sounds like a lot. However, believe me it is not enough. The 535i is so complicated with so many set up options and so many features that it is just not possible to learn everything in one sitting. However, the car was presented in pristine condition in a private small showroom. our delivery specialist - Ray again- did an outstanding job of professionally presenting our vehicle and its complexities in a completely understandable manner. he eagerly answered every question.

Lunch followed in the cafeteria. Excellent as was everything at the center.

Right after lunch we were all invited to be passengers as the instructors to took M5s out for "Hot Laps". There were 2 of us in a car with the drivers making about 4 laps around the course flat out for speed. Tires squealing, cars in controlled slides and breaks bringing us back within the laws of physics were a joy to experience.

Finally, we toured the manufacturing facility. This took a full 2 hours going through body and chassis plant. Here the uni bodies are welded together, painted, matched up with their chassis all components attached and finally tested and driven off the line. My impressions were that it is one of the most delicately organized dance of parts, robots and humans I have ever seen. The workers (humans) show a real pride in what they are doing and the plant is absolutely clean. No wonder the cars produced here are the best in the world.

So, there you have it. PCD is absolutely the best way I have ever taken delivery of a new car in my life. Anyone who has an opportunity to take advantage of this BMW perk should certainly do so.

BTW, our car is a 535i X drive Deep Sea Blue Metallic with beige Dakota leather and light wood trim. We have Premium 1, Sport Package, Dynamic Handling Package, Cold Weather Package, Nav, Sirius, Park Distance Control, Split Rear seats.

The first day's drive after leaving the Center was super. We can't believe how good this car is.

Thanks to Ray and all the people at the Performance Center for making this experience so great. We will never forget it.:thumbup:


----------



## tripberger (Sep 19, 2010)

Tremondous writeup! My PCD in next Monday 1/24(E92 M3), sooo looking forward to it evey more after reading your writeup.


----------



## black_fx_35 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the write up. Sounds like you had a blast. I have PCD this Thursday, Jan 20. X5d!


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

Excellent review of PCD! I truly enjoyed it! Congratulations on your new F10; I am sure you will relish driving it every time.

Post pics of PCD if you have them. Thank you for taking the time to post.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

How much did Ray pay you for this post?  (just kidding)

Thanks for the excellent write-up! Glad you had a great time!

Enjoy your new BMW :thumbup:


----------



## razor1 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments eyesight1 ! I am glad both of you enjoyed your day here regardless of what Jonathan says. :rofl:

Ray


----------



## ras912 (Jan 20, 2011)

*All cars are beautiful, but...*

Ray and Jonathan (and others),

I am ordering a car for PCD in Mar and can't wait to have the experience then. You see a lot of cars -- I need some advice. I'm getting a 535 in dark graphite metallic with black interior. With that combination and in your opinion, what looks better -- the anthracite or dark wood trim?

Look forward to seeing you in a few months.

Thanks


----------



## eyesight1 (Oct 23, 2010)

ras912 said:


> Ray and Jonathan (and others),
> 
> I am ordering a car for PCD in Mar and can't wait to have the experience then. You see a lot of cars -- I need some advice. I'm getting a 535 in dark graphite metallic with black interior. With that combination and in your opinion, what looks better -- the anthracite or dark wood trim?
> 
> ...


ras912, the choice of color combos is such a personal one I can't imagine anyone officially representing BMW would render an opinion on this. For them there is no right answer. It is totally up to you. If they choose one combo they upset the rest who have chosen the other. No win for them. I am confident that what ever you choose you will love the car.


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Great information. Thanks for the insight to a wonderful day in SC. Our day is March 14 for a 535Xi.


----------



## eyesight1 (Oct 23, 2010)

radarguy said:


> Great information. Thanks for the insight to a wonderful day in SC. Our day is March 14 for a 535Xi.


Hi radarguy. You will completely enjoy yourself. Check out my revirew fo the car 1000 miles later here http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=514589


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

Great summary. We are doing a PCD of an X3 on February 23rd. We previously did the two day performance driving and teen driving experience in SC and really enjoyed the track and instructors. We're looking forward to another great day next month.


----------

